# Renaissance to Reformation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

Has anyone read _Renaissance to Reformation_ by Albert Hyma (Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Company, 1951)? I am told it ably tells the story of how the seeds of Reformation were sown in God's providence during the Renaissance. I'd be glad to hear anyone's comments about this book.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Andrew, do you know any good online resources on Erastianism?
Thanks Sean


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Hey Andrew, do you know any good online resources on Erastianism?
> Thanks Sean



Sure. The best works I know of that critique Erastianism from a Reformed Presbyterian perspective are _Discussions of Church Principles_ by William Cunningham and _Aaron's Rod Blossoming_ by George Gillespie. 

A lecture based on the former entitled _Relation Between Church and State_ can be found here: http://www.naphtali.com/churchstate1.htm

I have not yet found the latter online but if you are interested in deep study on this subject, Gillespie is your man. 

Also, since there are some who have accused the Westminser Confession as originally written as being Erastian in nature which is simply incorrect, you may wish to check out William Hetherington's treatment on Erastianism in the context of the history of the Assembly: http://www.reformed.org/books/hetherington/west_assembly/chapter_4.html

as well as William Young's article on the Confession and church-state relations in which he examines how the WCF addressed Erastianism: http://www.presbyterianreformed.org/articlesbooksShow.phtml?articlesID=2

Hope this helps!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll read and let you know what I think.
Is Chris Coldwell still publishing Naphtali I used to have a subscription years ago, that was a great series of magazines.

[Edited on 21-12-2004 by Irishcat922]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Thanks, I'll read and let you know what I think.
> Is Chris Coldwell still publishing Naphtali I used to have a subscription years ago, that was a great series of magazines.
> 
> [Edited on 21-12-2004 by Irishcat922]



As far as I know, he is not publishing new anthologies (I agree, that was good stuff) but his Naphtali Press does republish classic Reformed Presbyterian books which are hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 22, 2004)

I had to write an essay for a history test that compared the Renaissance and Reformation, and I think I may have touched a little on Renaissance thinking that the Reformers took. I could type it up and post it if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrozenChosen_
> I had to write an essay for a history test that compared the Renaissance and Reformation, and I think I may have touched a little on Renaissance thinking that the Reformers took. I could type it up and post it if anyone wants to read it.



If it's not too much trouble, I for one would be very interested to read your essay.


----------

